# video request



## old folks (Oct 30, 2006)

How about a video on powder coating and one on casting poly resin blanks ???
For me it is easier to learn /do if I can watch a video of it being done. Thanks as always.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll second that motion[]


----------



## bnoles (Oct 30, 2006)

Can I second the second to the motion? [][]


----------



## arioux (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll third , fourth and fifth[][]


----------



## arioux (Oct 30, 2006)

I think we are getting a little spoiled here !!!

Alfred


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />I think we are getting a little spoiled here !!!
> 
> Alfred



YA, isn't it great[]


----------



## Fangar (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's not recreate the wheel! []

http://www.eastwoodco.com/videoplayer/videoplayer_flash.html

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 4, 2006)

Fanagar, thanks for the info[8D]


----------



## airrat (Nov 4, 2006)

Is there anyway to download that video.  I would like to put it on my laptop to watch, without having to connect it to the internet to watch.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Tom, to download the video just right click the link and choose "save target as" option and I think it will downlod it to your desktop.


----------



## airrat (Nov 5, 2006)

Using mozilla, might have to see where I hid IE and try that.


----------

